# Hump, Grunt, then fall over.. what?



## Yield (Jan 30, 2011)

[align=center]Solara (female mini-rex mix) and Silas (flemish giant) hang out sometimes - they get along, no fighting, just grooming and humping. Well Solara never has humped Silas- only Sabriel... well today, she humped him. Twice. And grunted and fell over after each time.

I thought that only happened with males when they were breeding with females? :?


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 30, 2011)

Both rabbits, male and female will hump each other. Although I think that when a female does it to a male it may be a dominance thing, I don't know.


----------



## Yield (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweetie wrote:


> Both rabbits, male and female will hump each other. Although I think that when a female does it to a male it may be a dominance thing, I don't know.



No, I know tthat. I don't know why she would grunt then fall over after humping though because I heard that happened when a boy bun releases his stuff into the girl bun.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 30, 2011)

Perhaps she gets an o from humping too? I have no idea.


----------



## Yield (Jan 30, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Perhaps she gets an o from humping too? I have no idea.



Lol, maybe! That made me laugh so hard XD


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you sure that Solara is a doe?


----------



## Yield (Jan 30, 2011)

OakRidgeRabbits wrote:


> Are you sure that Solara is a doe?



Do only males do that? I'll check when I get home... I'm 99.9% she is because we got her fixed after we got her.. =P


----------



## butsy (Jan 30, 2011)

i was told butsy was a boy got ''hhim'' fixed and everything . the vets never told me she was a girl, i found out when my cousin who was at school for vet tech borrowed her and told me  so you never know !


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 30, 2011)

butsy wrote:


> i was told butsy was a boy got ''hhim'' fixed and everything . the vets never told me she was a girl, i found out when my cousin who was at school for vet tech borrowed her and told me  so you never know !



thats not possible babe... the operation for males and females is completely different, i think your cousin may be wrong... to spay a female they have to cut into the abdomen and cut out a uterus. to neuter a male they have to cut open the balls which are on the outside... if it was a female she obviously wouldnt have balls on the outside so there is no way the vet could miss that one.


----------



## lelanatty (Jan 30, 2011)

That is really strange behavior for a female. Definitely make sure Solara is a doe and also that Silas is a buck.


----------



## Yield (Jan 30, 2011)

lelanatty wrote:


> That is really strange behavior for a female. Definitely make sure Solara is a doe and also that Silas is a buck.



That's what I was thinking. Really weird. XD
I know for sure that Silas is a buck because I saw his testicles after he was neutered. Solara is the only questionable one. =P But she was fixed.. I dunno, we're still gunna check just in case =P


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 30, 2011)

if shes been spayed by a vet there is no wayyyy it could be a boy. unless its a boy with a uterus?

shes probably just quite sexually expressive and has a nice little orgasm and falls off.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 30, 2011)

Why should humans be the only species to have fun? They are fixed so I say, good for her!


----------



## akane (Jan 30, 2011)

A vet might neuter without telling you the gender was not the one you thought or not knowing what gender you thought the rabbit was. Neuter is not gender specific and applies to male and female. Spay though is only a term for females. Do you have the receipt from the surgery still? It will have the corrected gender on it if so.


----------



## Yield (Jan 31, 2011)

[align=center]That's awkward, but funny to think that Solara might be getting some pleasure from humping Silas.. XD;;....

But I'll have to ask my mom if she has the spay/neuter receipt.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 31, 2011)

That's weird, in Australia the operations are differently priced (for obvious reasons) so you book in for a female spay or a male neuter. I'd assume I'd you thought she was a girl and booked in for a uterus removal they would tell you "hey dude she didn't have her uterus removed we cut off his balls instead".

In our health check the vet was like to us "guys we better check they are actually males" and then he checked the balls infront of us


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 31, 2011)

If the rabbit has fixed, it doesn't matter either way because he or she won't be producing any offspring. That's the only reason I was worried. It's surprising that a doe would be so hormonal after a spay, but nothing is ever impossible. lol


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is a laugh: When I got Sweetie, I wanted to make sure she was actually a she. Well I had my vet check and numerous times he said that she was a he. When we went in for a constipation check, the vet doubted his findings and rechecked her, his words were "you were right and I was wrong", meaning that I was right that Sweetie is a she and not a he. From then on, my vet listens closely to what is wrong with my bunnies, so that he can check and rule things out and they can get the right treatment.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 31, 2011)

But if the rabbit was fixed the marks are in very different places. Were you caring for her belly or back side after the snip?


----------



## jcl_24 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Yield wrote: *


> MiniLopHop wrote:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps she gets an o from humping too? I have no idea.
> ...


So neededa laugh and that was it, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## jcl_24 (Feb 9, 2011)

"shes probably just quite sexually expressive and has a nice little orgasm and falls off."

This thread gets even better :laugh:


----------

